# Amarone Mosti Mondiale Italian juice bucket



## geek (Sep 23, 2014)

I've been looking to make my 1st Amarone and I was very close to pull the trigger and buying the RJS En Premier for $150 or the WE Selection Int'l for about $121.

Someone had mentioned why not wait until the fall and buy a juice bucket instead.
M&M told me they will have 2 types of Amarone 6gal juice buckets:

-Mosti Mondiale Fresco for $98 (The juice is pre-inoculated with D21)
-Imperial Italian for $64


If I go the route of juice bucket, I'd like to add some fresh grape pack to the bucket, maybe 18lbs of Sangiovese (good type?) which is about $18.

Doing the math, if I bought the 'higher-end' juice from Mosti, my cost would be about $116.00, and $82 for the other brand.
This is not including cost of MLF bacteria.

Has anyone made either Amarone from juice bucket, thoughts?
How about those prices?


----------



## geek (Sep 23, 2014)

I forgot to mention that the MM Fresco is also pre balanced for PH/TA according to an email from Mosti Mondiale.


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## cpfan (Sep 23, 2014)

The MM site does not list a Fresco Amarone. It might not be up-to-date. http://www.mostimondiale.com/index.php/en/products/fresh-juice/mondiale-fresco

I was looking to see how big the Fresco pail was. The kits will make 6 US gallons (23 litres). Juice pails are usually 5 US gallons (19 litres). You need to figure that in to your price comparison.

Steve


----------



## geek (Sep 23, 2014)

Not mention of Amarone but they say "Sourced from both Italy and California,"

M&M offers them.


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## geek (Sep 24, 2014)

The 'Fresco' juice buckets are 6 gallons.


----------



## winojoe (Sep 24, 2014)

Just and FYI about the Amarone Kits and Buckets of Juice. These are all "Amarone Style" and come out very very nice. A true amarone juice would be very expensive because it only comes from the Valpolicella region of Italy. REal Amarone is a blend made from the same three varietals that make up a Valpolicella wine. THe difference is that the grapes are allowed to dry for 90 to 120 days before being used. Hence, this is why the juice is very expensive.

I have made an Amarone style sold by Luva Bella Juice Co. (Centerville, OH). I fermented three separate batches directly in their buckets using three different yeasts (can you tell I like to experiment?). All were fermented at approx. 85 DegF. The three yeasts were Lalvin EC-1118, Lalvin D47, and Lalvin CLOS.

Although the results of each batch was good, we felt the CLOS batch was best, runner up was EC1118, and D47 came in last. 

What I think really happened with the CLOS yeast is that the wine dried out well and while staying fruity and excellent aroma character. The EC1118 did not do quite hit the mark with the aroma character. I really should have selected a strain other than D47. D254 would have been a much better choice.

Not sure if I would blend this juice with another varietal. It pretty much stands on its own with the fruity-ness. But, then again, you never know until one experiments. Youmight just hit a gold mine!

Good Luck.


----------



## tonyt (Sep 24, 2014)

Consider the cellar craft showcase amarone. Its the closese I have made to a real Amarone taste. I have also done three Meglioli Amarone and one Wine Expert International Amarone. The CC even after only a year in bottle puts the other$ to shame.


----------



## geek (Sep 25, 2014)

winojoe said:


> Just and FYI about the Amarone Kits and Buckets of Juice. These are all "Amarone Style" and come out very very nice. A true amarone juice would be very expensive because it only comes from the Valpolicella region of Italy. REal Amarone is a blend made from the same three varietals that make up a Valpolicella wine. THe difference is that the grapes are allowed to dry for 90 to 120 days before being used. Hence, this is why the juice is very expensive.
> 
> I have made an Amarone style sold by Luva Bella Juice Co. (Centerville, OH). I fermented three separate batches directly in their buckets using three different yeasts (can you tell I like to experiment?). All were fermented at approx. 85 DegF. The three yeasts were Lalvin EC-1118, Lalvin D47, and Lalvin CLOS.
> 
> ...



Thanks for sharing.
These Mosti Mondiale "*Fresco*" juice buckets are said to be the highest quality in juice buckets (for any varietal).
They come pre-inoculated with D21 and pre-balanced. 




tonyt said:


> Consider the cellar craft showcase amarone. Its the closese I have made to a real Amarone taste. I have also done three Meglioli Amarone and one Wine Expert International Amarone. The CC even after only a year in bottle puts the other$ to shame.



Thanks Tony. I was also considering the RJS EP Amarone.....decisions....


----------



## codeman (Sep 25, 2014)

Sorry to be a bit off topic. If these juice buckets come pre PH balanced and pre inoculated with yeast what does the purchaser need to do? 
Tansfer into their fermentation bucket and proceed as normal? No Camden tablets or k meta?


----------



## geek (Sep 25, 2014)

codeman said:


> Sorry to be a bit off topic. If these juice buckets come pre PH balanced and pre inoculated with yeast what does the purchaser need to do?
> Tansfer into their fermentation bucket and proceed as normal? No Camden tablets or k meta?



well, the advantage is that you dont need to adjust the ph/ta numbers and mess it up, they do it for you.
I did the MM Fresco from Chilean juice in spring and it was very good.
I even did MLF on them with vp41.


----------



## ou8amaus (Sep 30, 2014)

I did 2 of the Mosti Fresco juices last year and so far they are the closest I have come to a half decent commercial wine. I did the Petit Syrah and the Cab. The Petit Syrah was slightly better. This year I am trying the Amarone (that they have renamed Amarosso due to legal issues) and the Petit Syrah again. So far in my limited experience these are the best bang for the buck value (comparing to kits I have done.)


----------



## geek (Sep 30, 2014)

ou8amaus said:


> I did 2 of the Mosti Fresco juices last year and so far they are the closest I have come to a half decent commercial wine. I did the Petit Syrah and the Cab. The Petit Syrah was slightly better. This year I am trying the Amarone (that they have renamed Amarosso due to legal issues) and the Petit Syrah again. So far in my limited experience these are the best bang for the buck value (comparing to kits I have done.)



good to know....
Those Amarone pails here cost around $98~$103 

Did you add any grape skins pack to that bucket, if so which varietal?
Did you put that Amarone style through MLF?
.


----------



## ou8amaus (Sep 30, 2014)

geek said:


> good to know....
> Those Amarone pails here cost around $98~$103
> 
> Did you add any grape skins pack to that bucket, if so which varietal?
> ...



About same price here, 93 CDN dollars. No skins to last year's batches, only added oak. As for the Amarone I am only picking up this Friday, but as they are supposedly pre balance I think MLF is not recommended.


----------



## nicklausjames (Oct 4, 2014)

I'm doing a mosti amarone this year. I couldn't get a straight answer out of the distributor. I don't think he knew how they were made etc. it's amazing how little a lot of these people know. Anyways I also purchased a lug of Sangiovese from ca to ferment it on. I have not found any of the grapes used to make amarone for sale anywhere. I guess we'll see how it turns out.

I'm curious about the laws/practices of labelling these juices. Obviously the amarone is not real amarone. Also mosti has a barolo. Barolo is made from nebbiolo from a certain region of Italy. So does the barolo juice come from that region? Or are they just calling Nebbiolo juice barolo? They also sell a Nebbiolo juice so I'm curious how that works. Are they just naming one bucket of it barolo and adding $20 to the price? If so it seems pretty sketchy. I'm thinking if the juice is coming from Italy, Italy may regulate that. Maybe I'm wrong but I'm not sure the us would care.


----------



## geek (Oct 4, 2014)

I may take the plunge and get also a Mosti Fresco bucket of Amarone.
I picked up my CA grapes this morning and saved some of the Sangiovese in 2 zip lock bags and placed in the freezer, maybe about 10 lbs total. So I'll use those with the Amarone bucket.


----------



## nicklausjames (Oct 4, 2014)

I also see the cellar craft kit has a corvino grape pack, which is the actual grape used in amarone. I wonder if they would sell just the pack.


----------



## tonyt (Oct 4, 2014)

nicklausjames said:


> I also see the cellar craft kit has a corvino grape pack, which is the actual grape used in amarone. I wonder if they would sell just the pack.



AND Thats probably why I think after doing 4 Mosti Megiloli Amarone kits that the CC Showcase is so much better.


----------



## nicklausjames (Oct 7, 2014)

Anyone have any contact info on cellar craft? I tried google and they don't appear to have a site


----------



## sour_grapes (Oct 7, 2014)

nicklausjames said:


> Anyone have any contact info on cellar craft? I tried google and they don't appear to have a site



http://www.vinecowine.com/


----------

